# Κίρα και Σκάρλετ, ω, χαρά μου να ράψω νήμα ολόκληρο για σας



## Alexandra (May 18, 2008)

Oublexis wrote:

Ας μεταφέρουμε εδώ τη συζήτηση που τόση διχόνοια προξενεί στους γυναικείους κύκλους. Ξεκίνησε έτσι:



nickel said:


> Μπορώ πάντως να πω ποια _θα είναι_ μια από τις αγαπημένες μου ταινίες: Vicky Cristina Barcelona. Γούντι, Πενέλοπε, Σκάρλετ, Χαβιέρ (προσέξτε, δεν βάζω επώνυμα). *Κίλερ καρέ*.



Περάσαμε εδώ:


cythere said:


> Και αμάν πια με την Σκάρλετ! Τι έχουν πάθει όλοι οι άνδρες μαζί της; Εξηγήστε μου, παρακαλώ!



και ιδού η συνέχεια...


Alexandra wrote:

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι βρίσκω απίστευτα πιο σέξι τη ζουμερή Σκάρλετ από την Κίρα, που την είδα στο Atonement, και διαπίστωσα ότι είναι κάτω από 40 κιλά. Ένα ωραίο πρόσωπο πάνω σ' ένα σκελετωμένο σώμα.


----------



## andy (May 19, 2008)

Αααααα... Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για το ερώτημα αυτό (τι βρίσκουν οι άντρες στη Σκάρλετ) που ταλανίζει πολλές από εμάς, σας παραπέμπω στον Count Baltar. Επεξήγηση μετά παντομίμας ("... και ο τύπος βάζει το χέρι του εδώ, σας λέω, και μετά κυλιούνται στα χορτάρια ...")


----------



## Porkcastle (May 19, 2008)

Ο ιδανικός συνδυασμός θα ήταν το πρόσωπο της Κίρα στο σώμα της Σκάρλετ. Μάλλον πρέπει να είμαι η μόνη που βρίσκω τη φάτσα της για πολλά σκαμπίλια, ε; Και αγγούρι ηθοποιό τη θεωρώ κι ακόμα χειρότερη "τραγουδίστρια" (έχει καταπιαστεί και μ' αυτό). Η Κίρα από την άλλη, αν αφήσουμε απ' έξω την ανορεξία, είναι χιλιόμετρα πιο ταλαντούχα και classy. Και με αυτή την πολύ πολύ ωραία βρετανική προφορά (την οποία, εγώ τουλάχιστον, ανατριχιάζω κάθε φορά που την ακούω είτε από άντρα είτε από γυναίκα).


...Τώρα που είπα classy, μάλλον συνειδητοποίησα κι εγώ τι βρίσκουν οι άντρες στη Σκάρλετ...


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> ...Τώρα που είπα classy, μάλλον συνειδητοποίησα κι εγώ τι βρίσκουν οι άντρες στη Σκάρλετ...


Υποδειγματικός έμμεσος τρόπος να θάψει κανείς τη Σκάρλετ και όλους τους άντρες μαζί. (Μεταφορικά.)


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2008)

Για να σταματήσει το αστειάκι για το τι βρίσκουν οι άντρες στη Σκάρλετ: είναι γυναίκα εκατό τα εκατό. Από πουθενά δεν προέκυψε ότι δεν έχει class, μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι ζουμερή και λιμπιστή.


----------



## Porkcastle (May 19, 2008)

Μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις...

http://www.tccandler.com/IMAGES/act...eira Knightley Scarlett Johansson HQ VF 2.jpg


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2008)

Όντως, κανένα photoshop δεν μπορεί να της προσθέσει αρκετά κιλά ώστε να μοιάζει με την υπέροχη ζουμερή Σκάρλετ στο πρώτο πλάνο :)


----------



## cythere (May 19, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα μου, έχω αρχίσει ν' αναρωτιέμαι αν παίρνεις ποσοστά ή αν έχεις κάποια μακρινή συγγενική σχέση με την Σκάρλετ! ))


----------



## curry (May 19, 2008)

Στο τελευταίο Lifo ή Athens Voice (τα διάβασα μαζί και μπερδεύομαι) θα διαβάσετε ένα καταπληκτικό "λούσιμο" της Σκάρλετ από έναν άντρα. Περιττό να πω ότι το κατευχαριστήθηκα γιατί η αλήθεια είναι ότι συμφωνώ με την Porkcastle. Σε ένα διαφωνώ κάθετα, αφού μοιάζω σε κάτι με την Κίρα (από λαιμό και κάτω, κλαψ -λυγμ): το ότι κάποιος είναι ΠΟΛΥ αδύνατος δεν σημαίνει ότι έχει ανορεξία! Φτάνει πια! Και οι κοκαλιάρες έχουν ψυχή!


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2008)

> Γιατί νέκρωσε αυτό το πολύ ωραίο σινε-νήμα (και γαλλιστί σινε-φίλ);


Δεν έχεις παράπονο τώρα, το νήμα ζωντάνεψε!


----------



## cythere (May 19, 2008)

You took it from my mouth!!


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2008)

Και να διευκρινίσουμε ότι το ντιμπέιτ αφορά τις σταρ πρώτου μεγέθους που πυροδοτούν ανδρικές φαντασιώσεις (και τη γυναικεία ζήλια) και όχι τα κορίτσια της διπλανής πόρτας. Ως γνωστόν, κάθε φορά που κάποια σταρ πρωταγωνιστεί στα όνειρα (ή όπως αλλιώς το λένε) του παγκοσμίου ανδρικού πληθυσμού, όλες οι κοινές θνητές αναφωνούν εν χορώ, "Μα τι της βρίσκετε, τέλος πάντων;"


----------



## Elsa (May 19, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> Μάλλον πρέπει να είμαι η μόνη που βρίσκω τη φάτσα της για πολλά σκαμπίλια, ε; Και αγγούρι ηθοποιό τη θεωρώ κι ακόμα χειρότερη "τραγουδίστρια" (έχει καταπιαστεί και μ' αυτό).



Ασφαλώς όχι! Γειά στο στόμα σου! Υπήρξα φανατική του Γ.Α., αλλά έχω πει οτι δεν ξαναβλέπω ταινία του με πρωταγωνίστρια τη Σκάρλετ. Νισάφι!


----------



## cythere (May 19, 2008)

Ένα δίδαγμα (για εμάς, τα κορίτσια του φόρουμ) από την εξέλιξη αυτού του νήματος είναι ότι οι άρρενες του φόρουμ έμειναν παγερά αδιάφοροι και δεν συμμετείχαν στο debate. Αυτό μεταφράζεται σε: "Δεν πα' να λέτε εσείς..."
Τακτική που ακολουθείται και στην εξω-διαδικτυακή ζωή!


----------



## oublexis (May 19, 2008)

Ας μεταφέρουμε εδώ τη συζήτηση που τόση διχόνοια προξενεί στους γυναικείους κύκλους. Ξεκίνησε έτσι:



nickel said:


> Μπορώ πάντως να πω ποια _θα είναι_ μια από τις αγαπημένες μου ταινίες: Vicky Cristina Barcelona. Γούντι, Πενέλοπε, Σκάρλετ, Χαβιέρ (προσέξτε, δεν βάζω επώνυμα). *Κίλερ καρέ*.



Περάσαμε εδώ:


cythere said:


> Και αμάν πια με την Σκάρλετ! Τι έχουν πάθει όλοι οι άνδρες μαζί της; Εξηγήστε μου, παρακαλώ!



και ιδού η συνέχεια...

mod: _Μεταφέρθηκε στην αρχή του νήματος_


----------



## cythere (May 19, 2008)

Ω θεοί! Να κι ένας άρρην που ασχολείται!


----------



## Porkcastle (May 19, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Και να διευκρινίσουμε ότι το ντιμπέιτ αφορά τις σταρ πρώτου μεγέθους που πυροδοτούν ανδρικές φαντασιώσεις (και τη γυναικεία ζήλια) και όχι τα κορίτσια της διπλανής πόρτας.



Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι όλες αυτές οι σταρ πρώτου μεγέθους δεν πιάνουν μία μπροστά στα κορίτσια (και τα αγόρια) της διπλανής πόρτας...

Φορ δη ρέκορντ: Η Σκάρλετ δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση ζουμερή. 52 κιλά άνθρωπος με ύψος 1,63 είναι αδύνατος και τα μόνα μεγάλα πάνω της είναι τα... πεπόνια, τα χείλη και η μύτη. Αυτά μάλιστα, ζουμερότατα. 

...Είδατε τι κάνει το Χόλιγουντ και οι σχεδιαστές μόδας που μισούν το φυσιολογικό γυναικείο σώμα και θέλουν τα μοντέλα να μοιάζουν περισσότερο με έφηβα αγοράκια;


----------



## oublexis (May 19, 2008)

Υπάρχουν άντρες που τους αρέσουν οι αδύνατες και άντρες που τους αρέσουν οι γεματούλες. Και άντρες που τους αρέσουν οι άντρες. Έχει νόημα να κάνουμε poll; Και υπάρχουν άντρες που είναι αχόρταγοι και ανικανοποίητοι. Ίσως το μάτι _όλων _των αντρών είναι αχόρταγο και ανικανοποίητο. Εκεί που είσαι αγκαλιά με τη γεματούλα, να γυρίσεις να κοιτάξεις την αδυνατούλα που περνά. Και τ’ αντίστροφο.

Τις δύο κυρίες τις έχουμε απολαύσει στις ταινίες τους ή σε φωτογραφίες, και είναι και οι δύο χάρμα οφθαλμών (ιδιαίτερα όταν μεσολαβεί και το Photoshop), ακόμα κι αν οι προσωπικές μας προτιμήσεις είναι προς τα λιγότερα ή τα περισσότερα κιλά.

Ωστόσο, στην καθημερινή συναναστροφή ή σε πιο τρυφερές καταστάσεις, τίποτα δεν αποκλείει την απομυθοποίηση. Η λονδρέζικη προφορά της μιας να αποδεικνύεται ξενέρωμα, η άλλη να ανοίγει το στόμα της και να βγάζει βατράχια. Θέλω να πω ότι, πέρα από το πρώτο γυάλισμα στο μάτι, οι σοβαροί άντρες ποτέ δεν περιορίζουν τις επιλογές τους στο μονοδιάστατο κριτήριο της εμφάνισης. Ίσως μόνο στις φαντασιώσεις τους.

_Άρρην που ασχολείται_


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2008)

Αγαπητέ Ουμπλέξεις, έδωσες την καλύτερη απάντηση για να παραμείνεις μακριά από μπλεξίματα με τις γυναίκες του φόρουμ.


----------



## paraskevi (May 19, 2008)

Έχετε δει ποτέ κάποια απ' τις σταρ πρώτου μεγέθους χωρίς μακιγιάζ και αχτένιστες; Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι προτού γυρίσουν μια σκηνή σε ταινία ή διαφήμιση, τους έχουν κάνει ΤΟ σοβάντισμα... (ή σοβάτισμα; Άραγε ποιο είναι το σωστό;)


----------



## oublexis (May 20, 2008)

Ντάξει, αλλά ας μην το παρατραβήξουμε κιόλας. Άλλο να ξυπνάς δίπλα σε μια τσιμπλιασμένη, αχτένιστη, ασοβάντιστη Σκάρλετ και άλλο δίπλα σε μια οποιαδήποτε στάρλετ (για να μην πω χειρότερα). [Το χάλασα, κυρία Αλεξάντρα, το χάλασα;]


----------



## Porkcastle (May 20, 2008)

Tο χειρότερο όλων δεν είναι ούτε η τσίμπλα, ούτε η τζίβα, ούτε καν το σπυράκι που φαίνεται χωρίς πάστωμα.

Η μέγιστη απομυθοποίηση είναι το morning breath...




Εύχομαι σε όλους τους αρέσκοντες όνειρα γλυκά και scarlet(t)... ;)


----------



## oublexis (May 20, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> Η μέγιστη απομυθοποίηση είναι το morning breath...


Εδώ πλέον και ωσαύτως απομυθοποιούνται όχι μόνον οι Σκάρλετ και οι στάρλετ, αλλά οι σχέσεις ανδρών και γυναικών στο σύνολό τους. Ίσως θα πρέπει τώρα να κλείσουμε το νήμα (και να πιάσουμε το floss).


----------



## Count Baltar (May 20, 2008)

Κοίτα να δεις, ρε παιδί μου, τι έχασα για να ταξιδεύω! Και έγινε και παραπομπή στις θεατρικές μου επιδόσεις.

Λοιπόν, κυρίες μου, πρώτον, όταν μιλάμε για θεατρίνες, τραγουδίστριες, μοντέλες και λοιπές παρόμοιες υπάρξεις, τις κρίνουμε πάντα σοβαντισμένες, φτιαγμένες και φοτοσοπημένες, διότι έτσι ακριβώς τις απολαμβάνουμε. Όταν με το καλό γίνουμε μεγάλοι και τρανοί και αρχίσουμε να τις συναναστρεφόμαστε, ε, τότε ας αρχίσει το "την έχεις δει άβαφη; μπλιάχ!" Έως τότε, ηρεμία-ψυχραιμία. Δεν τις συγκρίνουμε με εσάς. Τις συγκρίνουμε μεταξύ τους.

Δεύτερον, καταγγέλλω ότι το δίλημμα Κίρα ή Σκάρλετ είναι παραπλανητικό, αποπροσανατολιστικό και εντάσσεται στα ζιζάνια που σπέρνουν οι κομμουνισταί και οι εχθροί του έθνους. Κίρα ΚΑΙ Σκάρλετ.

Τρίτον, (σε στενή συνάφεια με το πρώτο): πολλές φορές οι κυρίες του σελιλόιντ κρίνονται με βάση συγκεκριμένες εμφανίσεις τους, και με βάση αυτές αποθηκεύονται στη μνήμη μας. Έτσι, όταν λέω π.χ. ότι μου αρέσει η Σκάρλετ, εννοώ τη Σκάρλετ να κυλιέται στον αγρό με εκείνο το ωραίο παλικάρι σε κείνη την ταινία του Γούντι. Όταν λέω ότι μου αρέσει η Κίρα εννοώ, ότι ... μου αρέσει γενικώς (λάθος παράδειγμα, ντάμιτ). Όταν λέω (εδώ αναμένονται πλήθος γυναικεία επιφωνήματα αηδίας) ότι μου αρέσει η Μέλανι Γκρίφιθ, εννοώ τη Μέλανι Γκρίφιθ (ή όποια στην ευχή την ντουμπλάριζε) στο "Διχασμένο Κορμί" ή το "Something Wild". Και πάει λέγοντας.

Επίσης, όταν λέω ότι δεν μου αρέσει η Αντζελίνα Τζολί δεν εννοώ ότι αν μου την έδιναν δεν θα την έπαιρνα (αυτό είναι απάντησε σε άρρενες φίλους).

Κυρίες μου, παρακαλώ μην απειλείστε από τις φαντασιώσεις μας. Οκ;


----------



## stathis (May 20, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Επίσης, όταν λέω ότι δεν μου αρέσει η Αντζελίνα Τζολί δεν εννοώ ότι αν μου την έδιναν δεν θα την έπαιρνα


Να σας την τυλίξουμε ή θα τη φάτε εδώ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2014)

Αφού έχουμε νήμα, γιατί να μην το ενημερώσουμε;

*Scarlett Johansson Welcomes Baby Girl With Fiance Romain Dauriac*


----------

